# Camera & lens bundle - do Canon tune them?



## john27rg (Jan 22, 2013)

New to posting.

I'm looking forward to a new Canon 6D with 24 - 105 lens 'bundle'. Just wondering, should I assume I'll need to AFMA this combination or will Canon have done this already given the two are in the same box?

(I rather suspect I will need to check the focus, but just want to be sure.)

Thanks

John


----------



## beansauce (Jan 22, 2013)

good question, but highly doubt this service is done. Kits are built by dumping components into a box over the course of an assembly line. Matching lenses to bodies would increase costs which would significantly reduce Canons ability to price both camera and lens together at a lower cost compared to each sold separately.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 22, 2013)

Lens and Body production are not in the same location. My guess is no


----------



## skullyspice (Jan 23, 2013)

I was wondering this too. I got the 5D3 24-105 kit and the lens is unbelievably sharp out of the box. I have heard others not so happy with this lens so I thought maybe they did some sort of micro adjustment for kits.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 23, 2013)

skullyspice said:


> I was wondering this too. I got the 5D3 24-105 kit and the lens is unbelievably sharp out of the box. I have heard others not so happy with this lens so I thought maybe they did some sort of micro adjustment for kits.



Sometimes you get lucky and the lens you get works perfectly with your body. Sometimes...not so much.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 23, 2013)

Cameras are adjusted to their specification, and so are lenses. The lenses and cameras do not come togather until they are packed in the box.
Sometimes it is possible to get a camera at one end of the tolerance and the lens at the other, in which case, the combination is still within spec, but not optimal.


----------

